# Grand Rapids Area !!!!



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Looking for experienced snow plow drivers in the Grand Rapids, MI area. Minimum 5 years experience. Subs wanted as well. Contact me via PM or email. [email protected].

Thank you.


----------

